# Italy 2012



## 1982chris911 (Jul 11, 2012)

Pictures from my Italy Trip may 2012

All taken with 5d MkIII and various Canon + Sigma lenses 

Please add your own Italy pictures if you want to  




Ponte Vecchio von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Duomo di Firenze von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Palazzo Pubblico - Siena von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




San Giorgio Maggiore von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Crypt of San Minato al Monte - Florence von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Ponte Vecchio and Rowing Club von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Santa Maria della Salute von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## rwmson (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, what a fantastic set of shots! My favorite is the illuminated Duomo rising up above the darkened town with the 2 ridgelines in the BG. Did you consider processing out the illuminated window bottom center? I think it's ever so slightly distracting from the awesome structure.


----------



## Chewy734 (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome shots Christian!


----------



## candyman (Jul 11, 2012)

Fantastic! Been there (2000) but had a lousy camera (in 2000 8 years old, film, no changable lenses)


When I see your photos, it is time to go again and shoot some new ones - and of course enjoy the great views, restaurants, museums and landscape!


----------



## ruuneos (Jul 11, 2012)

Ohh, really loving that "Crypt of San Minato al Monte" picture!


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 11, 2012)

3 more 




Santa Maria della Salute von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Prada Swordfish and Oracle 4 in Venice von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Palazzo Comunale (San Gimignano) - Courtyard von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 13, 2012)

3 more 




Ponte Vecchio von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Florence Sunset #2 Nearly Night von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr




Piazzetta di San Marco - Sunset von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 700.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## 1982chris911 (Sep 20, 2012)

Palazzo Pubblico - Siena von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Ponte Vecchio evening pano von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




San Minato Al Monte - Florence von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Villa Nationale Pisani - Stra (Water Garden) von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




The Gondolas of Venice von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## candyman (Sep 22, 2012)

1982chris911 said:


> 3 more
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holy Cow! This one of the Palazzo is excellent. It is really breathing Medieval times. I almost forgot I have been in this Palazzo.


----------



## camlars (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome photos, especially love the one of the Duomo, Crypt and Ponte Vecchio and rowing club.

Going to Pisa & Florence in about a month, doubt I will come home with anything like these though...


----------



## Sunnystate (Sep 22, 2012)

Also 2012 visit... Humble Canon T2i 10-22, all including night shots handheld, no bracketing no HDR.


----------



## Sunnystate (Sep 22, 2012)

Some more.


----------



## Sunnystate (Sep 22, 2012)

and couple more:


----------



## Sunnystate (Sep 22, 2012)

the last few:


----------



## westr70 (Sep 22, 2012)

Fantastic shots. Well done. Amazing.


----------



## bearbooth (Sep 22, 2012)

mind if I ask what lens you used or took with you? what was your widest lens?

brilliant landscape and night shots..........wish my Italy shots came out that way


----------



## anand (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome.


----------

